# New Cumberland Lock & Dam



## redgoat1 (Dec 23, 2006)

Where do you park at to fish new cumberland? Is it difficult terrain at night?


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

New Cumberland Lock and Dam is a trip by itself besides the trip down there. Im not really sure of street name but if you go download Google earth and find New Cumberland Lock and Dam, follow the railroad track all the way down and you'll see a pull over spot to park.

You gotta be dedicated to go there by yourself. The walk back if you have fish is a pain. You will be walking on railroad tracks so id say the terrain is ok.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

redgoat1 said:


> Where do you park at to fish new cumberland? Is it difficult terrain at night?


There used to be an old brick yard at the bottom of the hill as you are coming down RT. 2. You might not be able to see any of the old kilns any more though. I haven't been down there in years. I grew up down there, though. It is probably a couple miles past Mountaineer Gaming Resort. You will pass an area called the Backwaters where the water is backed up onto both sides of Route 2. Then you will go up the hill and on the way down the hill towards the bottom, you can pull off to the right. There used to be an old road going back into the brickyard, however it might be roped off so you can't drive back there. If I remember , it is a decent walk but once you see the railroad tracks , you will see the dam and you won't have far to go. Used to catch some monster cats down there. Good Luck!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

That brick yard is still working and the gate is closed on week ends and no one is permitted to walk in there from the south end. They work Monday thru Friday and as far as I know it's customers and workers only. Besides, it's further that way from the gate than it is from north of the dam walking dounstream on the tracks. It's not a long walk but it is flat....


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

If'n ya know how to get to the Mountaineer, go approx 4 miles past it, you'll come to a lg hill, on your right(at the base of the hill) you'll see a fence with an opening, through it you can see the railroad tracks, on the opposite side of the street, you'll see a lg parking lot, you can park there. Cross the street, walk thru the opening, get up on and follow the tracks south about 15 minutes and you'll be at a prime walleye and sauger location. Went there today, within 5 casts, I had 4 fish. Todays total, 20 sauger kept between the two of us, at least that many thrown back. Almost 20 walleye caught, almost every last one measured in right at 16", which of course is 2" shy of the limit. Will be there again there tomorrow......


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Snake, do you need a WV permit or is your ohio one good there? How much does a 3 day cost?


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

snake is prob at the river, and im a buddy of his so i dont think he will mind if i answer this one yes the ohio license is good on the wv side if u are fishing from the wv banks on the ohio river,but u have to abid by the wv fishing regulations.


----------



## redgoat1 (Dec 23, 2006)

Are there any regulations regarding sauger size or limit for WV? Use same regs as OHIO for 'em?


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

yes there is a saugeye limit and size and u will have to look at the wv fishing reg site. wv and ohio has their own regulations


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

only two walleye over 18in, im pretty sure, i think its 10 sauger but i could be wrong on that


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes, when fishing the river from a boat or the WV side, you must abide by the WV laws. 2 walleye but they must be 18" or over and in two days we caught over 40 walleye but all were within 1/2" of 16". Not one legal one in the bunch. Two of us did limit out 2 days in a row for sauger/saugeye. And your right there too on the sauger/saugeye, no size limit, but only 10 a day. Today was much slower than yesterday. Had to work alot harder today for them. 90&#37; percent caught on twister tails. When they would open the lock they would move near the wall and spoons were the tool. And yes Joe, we(Steve and I) were at the river today, all day. Beautiful day too........ Anything I can help ya with, feel free to pm me. I'm no expert by a long shot, but I've been going there for years and can usually do pretty darn good........!


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

glad u caught some fish snake and here to think i was thinking about hitting the river this morning but i wasnt asked so i deceided to stay home


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

What's that mean? I had some guys at work get all offended because I made a comment one day about "I don't need anyone"! Like I told them, I don't need anyone to go fishing, I'll go by myself. As I recall, you didn't ask me...! I don't ask anyone, I just go!!! If you mean Steve, we talked one day that he was returning borrowed movies and commented on how he had several days off as I did....so we got together! Hell, if you were off, you should've come on down. We had the wall all day to ourselves yesterday and most of today, but at about 2:30 today, people started showing up two at a time every 15 minutes. That's probably why we left when we did. We did mention you today as we thought maybe that was you that got your boat fixed/put together and was out there. We also thought that maybe you'd join us on a night venture on Erie for the night but the weather has got to be right and everybodys' schedule has to be on for it.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

WOW didnt mean anything serious about it, but if u want to get into this kind of discussion this wont be the place for it


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Who are you talking to? Are you reading the wrong post? Discussion?


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

was talking to you and no i wasnt reading the wrong post.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Sauger should be hitting real good at many of the creek mouths now through January. We usually get them only at dusk though, not all day.
I saved a few sauger once before and crappie at other times but they tasted like the asphalt plant next to Rayland.
The Ohio River is strictly a C&R for me. Not because I'm concerned about the populations but the taste of the fish.
It is a fun time though.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I keep enough for me and the kids, and the only fish I tried from there that I didn't like was the white bass. But any white bass I've ate from other places I didn't like. As for the sauger/saugeye/walleye from Cumberland, I find them *very tasty*! How long ago was this Lewzer?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd say 1999-2005. I not familiar with the New Cumberland Pool...don't know what industries are upstream of you but the three steel plants, coke plant and three coal fired power plants on the Pike Island Pool may have influenced the taste. I deep fried them too.
Husky liked the sauger and crappie though.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey Snake, Great job on the fishing. I had heard that walleye and sauger had made a comeback on the river. Years ago, they were hard to come by. I would really be hesitant about eating those fish. There is a crapload of industries just North of there, spewing God knows what into the river. We used to catch catfish with big tumors on them......that was 25-30 years ago though. Maybe the EPA has made the industries clean up their act. I would get a sample of the fish and send it somewhere to have the mercury content checked. I will have to get down there and try some fishing, I haven't been down there since about 1980.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'll be honest here, I've been eating the fish from there for the past 7 yrs or so. I've checked all the EPA warnings pertaining to fish in the last few years, and the only thing they say is to eat only so much of the bottom feeders such as carp and catfish and then only over certain lengths. This isn't exact, but the last I checked it was like catfish over 25". Now when I started checking that, catfish was like 15" and a few years later it was raised and they keep raising it into longer fish lengths. I've been down there when there was 12-16 people there and all were keeping their fish. I think the stuff I inhale at work is probably worse than the little bit of fish I eat every other week or so! Of course, I could be on my way back and hit a deer and die that way, so I don't worry a whole lot about it. How much junk is dumped/pumped into Lake Erie on a daily basis? And I've a lot of those perch and walleye in my freezer too....................:B


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Fished pike Island again Saturday and the #'s and size of the walleye I'm catching are up from the past few years, just had a meal last night and they tasted excellent. Anyways, heres the Epa advisory for the River.
1 meal per month for walleye and sauger, contaminat is PCB's.
Here is a link to all ohio waters--> http://www.epa.state.oh.us/dsw/fishadvisory/limitmeals.html


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, there it is! And I probably eat it twice a month. I imagine that's why the woman says I glow just a little when she turns the lights off...


----------



## redgoat1 (Dec 23, 2006)

I believe that the age a fish gets to is directly related to the amount of toxins in it. This may or not be exactly accurate. I am pretty sure that sauger in the Ohio don't often live more than 3 or 4 years, while some of the big cats and such may live to 20 or more, therefore building up more toxins. If I am wrong on this, let me know. By the way, sauger are tasty, very tasty.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

snake69 said:


> I'll be honest here, I've been eating the fish from there for the past 7 yrs or so. I've checked all the EPA warnings pertaining to fish in the last few years, and the only thing they say is to eat only so much of the bottom feeders such as carp and catfish and then only over certain lengths. This isn't exact, but the last I checked it was like catfish over 25". Now when I started checking that, catfish was like 15" and a few years later it was raised and they keep raising it into longer fish lengths. I've been down there when there was 12-16 people there and all were keeping their fish. I think the stuff I inhale at work is probably worse than the little bit of fish I eat every other week or so! Of course, I could be on my way back and hit a deer and die that way, so I don't worry a whole lot about it. How much junk is dumped/pumped into Lake Erie on a daily basis? And I've a lot of those perch and walleye in my freezer too....................:B


I guess you are right. The water quality of Lake Erie and the Ohio River are very similar. Like you said, stay away from the bottom feeders. What have you guys been catching the walleye and sauger on when you fish down at the dam?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Mainly twister tails, but when they open the 2nd lock, they'll move in close to the wall and we jig spoons for them. I did see something new this Sunday, something I've never seen before. A guy was using pinmins and tipping them with a shiner and doing pretty good in fact. Really amazed me. Hell, I rarely use jigheads under 1/8 oz because the current carries them away. You figure a pinmin weighs what, maybe 1/32 or something, maybe less. Anyhow, last week, white tails ruled, this past week, chartreuse was good, but I also did good with a rootbeer tail. Tried all colors, but those two worked best. Will probably change next week, but I'm always prepared with about 10-12 colors and change often till I'm convinced I've got the right color on. Hope that helps. Let me know if I can be of assistance........


----------

